# ما الفرق بين السيلر و المعجون .....قبل البدئ في عمليه الدهانات ؟؟؟



## MMHHAENG (7 مايو 2013)

ما هو الفرق بين السيلر و معجون الخاص بطبقه التاسيس للدهانات ؟؟


----------



## yasser94 (7 مايو 2013)

باختصار ..

*السيلر *هو مادة تأسيس توضع قبل عمل الدهان وكل نوع من انواع الدهان له مادة توضع قبله للتاسيس
تختلف باختلاف الشركة الموردة وتساعد المادة بشكل عام في ضمان قوة ومتانه الدهان وثباته وهي مهمه.

اما *المعجون *فهو مادة تستخدم في الغالب لمعالجة التشققات وعدم استواء اعمال اللياسة ( تخفي العيوب بشكل كبير )
وتعطي الجدار استوائية عمودية وافقية وهي مهمه جدا قبل اي اعمال دهان وقبل مادة الاساس السيلر .

بالتوفيق هذا الجواب مختصر جدا .​


----------



## يعقوب مال الله (7 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااا.. معلومة في غاية الأهمية


----------



## MMHHAENG (12 مايو 2013)

yasser94 قال:


> باختصار ..
> 
> *السيلر *هو مادة تأسيس توضع قبل عمل الدهان وكل نوع من انواع الدهان له مادة توضع قبله للتاسيس
> تختلف باختلاف الشركة الموردة وتساعد المادة بشكل عام في ضمان قوة ومتانه الدهان وثباته وهي مهمه.
> ...





السلام عليكم و حمه الله و بركاته 
اعزك الله و جزاك الله جزيل الشكر 
انا اردت ان اعرف لائن في الموقع اللي عملت فيه يوضع وش سيلر ثم 3 سكاكين معجون ثو الدهانات مع العلم ان المهجون الخاص بالشروخ شئ اخر فهل هو بمثابه طبقه تمهيديه للمعجون ؟
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bhb2000 (16 مايو 2013)

yasser94 قال:


> باختصار ..
> 
> *السيلر *هو مادة تأسيس توضع قبل عمل الدهان وكل نوع من انواع الدهان له مادة توضع قبله للتاسيس
> تختلف باختلاف الشركة الموردة وتساعد المادة بشكل عام في ضمان قوة ومتانه الدهان وثباته وهي مهمه.
> ...



لدي إضافة بسيطة
السيلر هو مادة مالئة للمسامات في الحوائط سواء كانت اسمنتية أو طبشورية أو ذات جزيئات مفككة وأيضا قد تطلق على
عوازل الرطوبة وكذلك االمواد الرابطة بين الحائط وطبقة المعجون.
أما معجون الشروخ فهو يستخدم لملء الشروخ والتصدعات اللتي تكون في اللياسة وليست في أساس البناء
وهو نافع جدا في الفواصل التي يحدث فيها تمدد وانكماش.
أما تطبيقه على السطح فهو خاص بالشروخ فقط ولا علاقة له بالمعجون العادي ويكون بعد تطبيق السيلر أو البرايمر
على الحائط وقبل المعجون.
وفقك الله.


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## bardiesy (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

